# Isabelle Caro - Magersuchts-Ikone ist tot - Update



## AMUN (30 Dez. 2010)

PARIS - 14 Jahre bekämpfte Model Isabelle Caro ihre Essstörungen. Jetzt hat die 28-Jährige den Kampf verloren, ihr Körper war zu schwach.




2007 posierte Isabelle Caro nackt. Das Schockbild machte sie zur tragischen Berühmtheit. 

Es ist eine Nachricht, die erschüttert. Schon am 17. November starb Isabelle Caro. Nach 14 Jahren Magersucht. Sie litt an einer Lungenentzündung, von der sie sich laut «20 Minutes» nicht mehr erholte. Der Tod wurde erst jetzt publik, ihre Freunde hatten ihn auf Facebook öffentlich gemacht.

Viele fragen sich: Wurde das Drama so lange verschwiegen, weil Isabelles Tod so ganz und gar nicht zum Glamour der Modewelt passt?

Berühmt wurde Isabelle Caro mit der Nolita-Kampagne 2007. Benetton-Fotograf Oliviero
Toscani (68) lichtete sie splitternackt ab – und zeigte den ganzen Schrecken ihrer Magersucht. Abgemagert, mit leerem Blick und tätowierten Sommersprossen. Ein Schatten ihrer selbst. 1,64 Meter gross, wog sie nur noch 31 Kilogramm.

Für das Shooting kassierte Isabelle rund 1000 Franken und erntete einen zweifelhaften Ruhm. Einerseits wollte sie auf die Missstände im Modelbusiness aufmerksam machen, hielt sogar Vorträge. Andererseits profitierte sie von ihrer Bekanntheit und versuchte, als Schauspielerin durchzustarten.

Immer wieder gab sie aber auch ihrer Mutter die Schuld für ihre Krankheit: «Sie hatte panische Angst davor, dass ich gross werde. Frische Luft macht gross, dachte sie, und jedes Mal, wenn ich draussen war, musste ich mich verschleiern.»

Fotograf Oliviero Toscani sagte damals: «Ich will wachrütteln, und das ist mir auch gelungen. Wir leben in einer magersüchtigen Welt. Weil wir uns selbst hassen, finden wir Gefallen an Monstern.»

Laut «Paris Match» starb Isabelle Caro in Tokio, nachdem sie nicht auf die Medikamente gegen ihre Lungenentzündung ansprach. Ihr kleiner, abgemagerter Körper war zu schwach.


Armes Mädchen


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Isabelle Caro - Magersuchts-Ikone ist tot*

R. I. P.


----------



## Mandalorianer (26 Jan. 2011)

*Isabelle Caro Tragisch! Jetzt beging ihre Mutter Selbstmord! Update*

*Isabelle Caro
Tragisch! Jetzt beging ihre Mutter Selbstmord!​*

Nach dem Tod des bekannten Mager-Models Isabelle Caro nahm sich nun auch ihre Mutter das Leben. Der Grund: Schuldgefühle! Isabelles Vater erhebt jetzt schwere Vorwürfe gegen die behandelnden Ärzte. 


Das Leben und Leiden von Isabelle Caro erschreckte die ganze Welt. Mit schockierenden Nacktaufnahmen machte das wohl bekannteste Mager-Model auf seine schlimme Situation aufmerksam. Auf die schreckliche Essstörung, die Isabelle einfach nicht in den Griff bekommen konnte – bis zum Schluss. Ende Dezember kam heraus, dass die 28-Jährige bereits im November in einen Pariser Krankenhaus verstorben war. Doch nun wurde bekannt, dass das nicht der einzige Schicksalsschlag ist, denn die Familie verkraften muss: Nur ein paar Wochen nach Isabelle starb auch ihre Mutter – sie beging Selbstmord!

„Meine Frau hat sich letzte Woche das Leben genommen. Sie konnte mit Isabelles Tod nicht umgehen, sie machte sich fürchterliche Vorwürfe, weil sie veranlasst hatte, dass meine Tochter hospitalisiert wird“, erzählt Isabelles Vater in einem Interview mit der Schweizer News-Website „20 Minuten Online“. „Wir haben zusammen eine *Kapelle für unsere Tochter *geplant. Jetzt wird es das Grab für meine Frau und für Isabelle.“

Christian Caro muss innerhalb kürzester Zeit zwei geliebte Menschen beerdigen. Ausgerechnet die, die ihm am nächsten standen. Wie schlimm diese Zeit für ihn sein muss, kann man nur erahnen. Doch vor allem der Tod von Isabelle lässt ihm keine Ruhe. Seiner Ansicht nach könnte seine geliebte Tochter noch immer am Leben sein.

„Isabelle wurde in ein Pariser Spital gebracht, weil sie starke Bauchschmerzen hatte. Dort sagte man uns: ,Wir werden Isabelle untersuchen, aber dafür müssen wir sie narkotisieren.´ Tags darauf haben sie ihr die Maschinen abgestellt. Das Einzige, was sie gesagt haben, war, dass Isabelle wohl keine Lust mehr gehabt habe zu leben. Es ist ein riesiger Skandal.“

Die Methoden der Ärzte sind für Christian Caro einfach nicht nachvollziehbar. Vor allem die Tatsache, dass sie das Mager-Model in Narkose versetzt haben, ist für den Vater der jungen Frau unbegreiflich. „Jemand in Isabelles Zustand darf man nicht betäuben. Jeder Arzt sollte das wissen. Sie war wohl auf der Stelle tot. Wir haben beim Staatsanwalt in Paris eine Klage hinterlegt wegen Totschlags.“

Es sind harte Worte, in denen so viel Schmerz und Leid steckt. Die Worte eines Mannes, der seine Tochter und seine Frau verloren hat. Doch Christian Caro will nicht aufgeben. Er will kämpfen. „Ich habe viele Freunde, die mich unterstützen. Und ich werde jetzt noch mehr Kraft in den Kampf gegen die Magersucht investieren“, sagt Caro tapfer.

Was für ein schreckliches Schicksal. Was für ein bemerkenswerter Mann! 

*Gruss Gollum*


----------

